# Sumo Power Open day Pics



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

What a great day, and what a fantastic facility the Sumo boys have.
Thanks to Speedy for manning the gate at such an unsociable and freezing time. Did a great job as always mate.
Some splendid machinary there today, and that was just in the car park.
An absolute pleasure meeting and chatting with Michael Krumm who i'm sure will do the team proud for 2010.
Well done to Andy, Rob & Co. for such a splendid outfit. All the best to you guys for 2010!!!
Some pics of the day. enjoy.

The first three pics are copyright and courtesy of the Nismo GT1 website.































































































































An extremely short stroke Cossy F1 Engine


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Cool pics, it was a very nice day, really enjoyed it. I was very impressed with their facilities!

Uploading my pictures too


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

*Sumo Power Open Day - More pics*

















































































































































































































^^^ My Skyline on the way back ^^^


----------



## Rob_Br_91 (Jul 23, 2009)

Great pics mate!!!
GTR R35= EPIC HUGENESS, I want to see how SUMO POWER will do at GT1 
By the way, very clean R33. Ultralite, right?
Cheers.


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

_*A much needed and enjoyed day out. Thank you to hosts and organisers, to my chauffeur and photographer Mr Creed and to the drivers of those lovely GT1 cars, can't wait to see them on track:thumbsup:*_


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Is there any engine shots of the Sumo Power GT1 GTR? Do they run a V8 or the V6TT in there?


----------



## gtr-r33 (Feb 27, 2007)

Cannot believed a missed this  CV Joint on my car is gone and had no way of getting there  Thank's for getting some decent picture's though, I am going to go down there when i get my Car sorted just to see what it is like


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

looked like a great day

that race car looks the dogs


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

5.6 litre V8 in the race car producing 600BHP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Don't think much of SUMO's artwork though ... just look at the picture in the top left of the photo behind the car as it bleedin looks like FUGGLES :chuckle:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

some serious motors there, would love to pop over sometime

great pics mate


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Don't think much of SUMO's artwork though ... just look at the picture in the top left of the photo behind the car as it bleedin looks like FUGGLES :chuckle:


Yep  I was chatting to Peter Dumbreck about the 2010 season and what it's like coming to Sumo Power and how it compares to other teams. Oh..... and I also invited him to some GTROC track days :chuckle:


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

some very nice bits of kit there!


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

I really think to paint my car like the GT1 now as I have the like GT1 bonnet


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Some serious machinery in their! Love the work shop to, very tidy 

Ozz


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Photos just dont do that GT1 car any justice. It looks so awesome in the flesh no matter what angle you look at it.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Kislik said:


> I really think to paint my car like the GT1 now as I have the like GT1 bonnet


I think that would look quite cool. maybe not all the graphics, but the colour scheme is great.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I dont like this SUMO bunch.........................I want that R35 !!!!!

Brilliant guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Threads merged.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

a few of my pic's glad that 23 is used now


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

few more


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Excellent pics Robbie!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah come on Robbie, I know you took more, lol!
Buying a house is no excuse :chuckle:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Yeah come on Robbie, I know you took more, lol!
> Buying a house is no excuse :chuckle:


Yeah, he took loads more, but i made sure i was in them all ...haha
Me & Robbie seem to have this knack of being at each end of the car staring at each other through a lense.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I also like the way out of the three group shots he took he picks the worst one ... swine!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Ta for the splendid pics! 

Fud took lots of stills and moving shots both there and on the way down. I got quite a few of the facilities too. Impressive place, not to mention impressive sea breezes! Great to catch up with John, Robbie, Paul, Kriss & family, Titanium GTR, Stagea Brian et al.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thrust said:


> Ta for the splendid pics!
> 
> Fud took lots of stills and moving shots both there and on the way down. I got quite a few of the facilities too. Impressive place, not to mention impressive sea breezes! Great to catch up with John, Robbie, Paul, Kriss & family, Titanium GTR, Stagea Brian et al.


Was a pleasure to finally meet you :smokin:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

You as well Peers, sorry didn't get a huge amount of time to catch up but I was doing my usual running around with everyone & the stand.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I was told to save some pics for the magazine.....


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome pics and thanks for sharing :clap:

Leo


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks great, disappointed I didn't get there chaps but was on a bus to Harlow most of the morning (doh!).


----------



## FUDR33GTR (Apr 30, 2008)

I will get Piers to post up the rolling pics later


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Had a fun day out, nice to chat with the SP staff sounds like they have some really interesting stuff on the agenda for the R35....


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

It's certainly a fantastic facility with some impressive kit, there's not many garage floors you'd let your 11 month old crawl about on!! Did anyone ask what the score was with Evo X's?? There must have been 15 there, all identical, did they borrow a load just to fill the place up?? 

If you're reading this SUMO people, my little girl wants the pink S15 so if you fancy swapping it with her Hummer, she'd be chuffed!


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

^^ That's awesome!


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

turbobungle said:


> It's certainly a fantastic facility with some impressive kit, there's not many garage floors you'd let your 11 month old crawl about on!! Did anyone ask what the score was with Evo X's?? There must have been 15 there, all identical, did they borrow a load just to fill the place up??


They are all being built up for a single make EVO X racing championship. Sould make for very entertaining racing!


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

3rd Shift said:


> They are all being built up for a single make EVO X racing championship. Sould make for very entertaining racing!


Nice!


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

The GT1 looks awesome!! such a pity not going to see it at Le Mans this years :bawling:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes seeing the gt1 with the union flag on top at Le Mans would have been great!


----------



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi,

We would just like to thank you all for coming on Saturday and helping to make it such a great day for us all.

Hope to see you all again soon.

Thanks

Mark and all at Sumo.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

im gutted i missed this day had to work


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I think whilst we are here, it would be prudent to show some pics of the Swiss Racing Team GT-R. Should be good viewing seeing them battle it out against the other teams. :thumbsup:
Their drivers will be Henri Moser, Max Nilsson and Karl Wendlinger with another tbc.
Photos courtesy of the Nismo GT1 website.


----------



## chico (Aug 24, 2002)

Was a great day out, an amazing facility.
Some good picks there guys:thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Some more pics from Fud, I hope. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

ImageShack very slow this evening...opcorn:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Those pictures are ***** amazing!!!! Fud You the man!


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

That GT1 car....OMG....i am so said i missed this, I want a GT1 car!:bawling:


----------



## gtr beast (Feb 4, 2010)

some beasts sumo power have had


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Okay so you've seen the GT1 GT-Rs up close and met the drivers. Now's the chance to see the drivers actually doing their stuff and the cars ON TRACK:


----------



## JKGTR (Apr 7, 2010)

cant believe i miss that.


----------

